# paint



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

This is probably a stupid question, but here goes. Satin black or semi-gloss black, which has more shine to it. I'm clueless when it comes to paints so any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm...I am gonna guess because I am sure someone here knows and will post a definte answer, but I think it's semi gloss


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

Well I'm not sure if it applies to car paints (but I bet it does), but with home paint, it goes flat, eggshell/satin, semi-gloss, gloss. If you're talking about spray paint - the semi-gloss is has more shine than the satin (I've used both).


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if your painting your car you're gonna want high gloss, like duplicolor, you can find at autozone...


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I'm actually painting the rims. Going to paint them black and red. When you see it, you'll like it. The only actual rim paint I have found so far are satin and semi-gloss. I've looked a lot of places, including the net for high-gloss. Again, thanks for the help. Please feel free to offer any other suggestions.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Same thing with photographs...

Satin, semi-gloss, gloss, high gloss

dull ---------------------------- shiny


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*Off Topic But...*

Hey lowridin,

You read your PM's man? Sorry I'm off topic guys but I been tryin to reach this guy...


Pm me back about whats going on...you know what I am talking about...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Oooo... a secret club.


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*Naw...*

Naw,

The guy just owes me a part. Been trying keep it out of the forums and trying to contact him personally but he hasn't answered me so I'm chasing him around, heh.  

No worries, and again sorry about being off topic.


----------

